# Stage 1 Litchfield's



## woody66 (Jul 31, 2011)

Had a stage 1 done today at Litchfield's, massive difference. money well spent.

Thanks Ian

Nick


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

is that the ecutek & Y pipe ? or did you go drop in filter too ?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris, I sense you're getting closer to the transition to the darkside....
Go stage 2 ;-)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Iain's Stage 1 is Y pipe and remap only.

Full exhaust and filters for Stage 2.

I was there yesterday as my Milltek was changed under warranty - I had a further tweek (or 3!!) on my map whilst there :>)

D


----------



## nickwallwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi David (sumo69)

Thanks for the spin today... Damn fast!!!! Those tweaks defo seem to have worked. Now saving frantically for the full exhaust and re-map (stage 2) Addictive! 

Thanks again
Nick


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I am so struggling not to go back for an ecutek on the 2011.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Resistance is Futile


----------



## woody66 (Jul 31, 2011)

non res y pipe and re map


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

nickwallwork said:


> Hi David (sumo69)
> 
> Thanks for the spin today... Damn fast!!!!


It helps that he drives like a loon


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> It helps that he drives like a loon


Thats libel - you will be hearing from my legal team!

Ed - believe it or not, car is appreciably faster since yesterday's visit :clap:

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

nickwallwork said:


> Hi David (sumo69)
> 
> Thanks for the spin today... Damn fast!!!! Those tweaks defo seem to have worked. Now saving frantically for the full exhaust and re-map (stage 2) Addictive!
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it :chuckle:

D


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

sumo69 said:


> Iain's Stage 1 is Y pipe and remap only.
> 
> Full exhaust and filters for Stage 2.
> 
> ...


what was wrong with your milltek? was it a y-pipe?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Really nice to meet you Nick and pleased you like the upgrade 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nick, wait till you go to Stage 2 !!! well err you won't be waiting and you will go for stage 2 !!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Impossible said:


> what was wrong with your milltek? was it a y-pipe?


The exhaust trims were not showing an even amount of soot - one of the 4 outlets was not passing the correct amount of exhaust gases and so Litchfield's changed it for me - no fuss just good service. Apparently this has been a fault on a handful of systems.

I also had another brand of Y pipe which was slightly more restrictive than the Milltek as it had a slightly smaller bore - I sourced a second hand Milltek so swapped the two whilst there.

Then another custom map - the combo of the matched exhaust and a few new tweeks that Iain has been working on have given the car an extra lease of life over what was already a cruise missile.

Iain estimated by the numbers on his laptop that the car is running 590-595bhp, perhaps more....and it was a warm humid day so some cool weather should allow a few more ponies! :runaway:

D


----------



## nickwallwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Had david's old y-pipe fitted yesterday and along with the K&N's i fitted 2days before the difference was definitely noticeable even without a re-map! Noise was also nice and spent quite a while flying through tunnels with Kevin (off here) all night haha thanks for the blast Kevin!!!

Loving the car and re-map is next... Umm Cobb or ECUtek that is the question still!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice, what "Y" pipe came off?

What were the tweaks? Have a few times flicked my map back to stock to giggle at the differences:thumbsup:



sumo69 said:


> The exhaust trims were not showing an even amount of soot - one of the 4 outlets was not passing the correct amount of exhaust gases and so Litchfield's changed it for me - no fuss just good service. Apparently this has been a fault on a handful of systems.
> 
> I also had another brand of Y pipe which was slightly more restrictive than the Milltek as it had a slightly smaller bore - I sourced a second hand Milltek so swapped the two whilst there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I have always said it feels like 600 as I know that is what my R33 is and the R35 couldn't pass it at Silverstone and niether could the R33 pass the R35.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

With the recent changes to the ecutek that give you something to sell on (soon to be released cable) there's nothing between them to choose one over the other except maybe price.

I just chose on the basis of the tuner I knew better/had experience of. Not heard any negatives about either.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Nice, what "Y" pipe came off?
> 
> What were the tweaks? Have a few times flicked my map back to stock to giggle at the differences:thumbsup:


An early Willall version that Charliecharlie (Andy) had given me - I have now passed that on to Nick Wallwork which he fitted yesterday.

Tweeks - not sure about all of them but include the following: 99% wastegate, more cam at 6k, slight increase in boost (1.3 tapering down to 1.1), increased rev limit (though I normally change at 6.5k maximum), earlier turbo spooling, a degree more timing at certain parts of the rev range. I am not a tecchie so there are probably more.

Noticeable difference - on my test route I was 5-7 mph faster at my normal measuring points than before! With that in mind and the bum dyno must be at 600ish ponies - probably going to get her dyno'd to see very soon.

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

nickwallwork said:


> Had david's old y-pipe fitted yesterday and along with the K&N's i fitted 2days before the difference was definitely noticeable even without a re-map! Noise was also nice and spent quite a while flying through tunnels with Kevin (off here) all night haha thanks for the blast Kevin!!!
> 
> Loving the car and re-map is next... Umm Cobb or ECUtek that is the question still!


Glad you are liking it - you need the remap!!

D


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave

Let me know when you are going to do that pointless exercise, I'll come and watch !


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Glad to see my old trusty y-pipe still giving pleasure!!

Shame willall stopped making their own and bought in cheaper Chinese stuff.


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you any dyno graphs that you can post?
Brian


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bcl said:


> Have you any dyno graphs that you can post?
> Brian


Not yet..but watch this space!

D


----------



## nickwallwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn got Iain to do the ecutek on Friday... Had a fun weekend since!!

Kinda stage 1.5 I guess with the y-pipe, K&Ns and custom map from Iain...?

Noticed a slight lag around 3-4000 rpm is that just slight turbo lag that I didn't notice before the mods and is now slightly more prominent??? Or problem???

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Nick, give me a call if you have a queries. Your logs show a flat 1bar from before 3,000rpm so you should not have any lag.

Regards

Iain


----------



## woody66 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Stage 2*

Hi Steve,

yes it is addictive isn't it, had a mate come to Litchfield with me and he couldn't believe how fast the Gtr is!!

Nick


----------

